# صورة للتعليق استراحة آمنة لشرب الشاي



## safety113 (18 يونيو 2010)

الصورة المرفقة لمجموعة من العمال احبوا ان يستظلوا تحت معدة هندسية لشرب الشاي
وهي للتعليق:
وسابدأ انا بالتعليق:
يبدو ان حجم ضغط العمل اكبر من حجم المصيبة التي ستحصل !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sayed00 (18 يونيو 2010)

احمد

انا عندى مبدئ ان لا تلوم العامل على ذلك

العامل تفكيرة اوصلة الى ذلك و هذا ما وجدة لحماية من الشمس - اين الادارة بقى بداية من مراقب العمال و مشرف السلامة و مهندس الموقع - ان كان تفكيرة زيهم اذن فعلية العوض

تحياتى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 يونيو 2010)

برأيي من يتحمل المسؤولية هو المتعهد الذي لم يوفر مكان مناسب لاستراحة العمال ووقايتهم من أشعة الشمس
فكان من هؤلاء الدراويش اختراع هذه الفكرة رغم خطورتها


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صورة معبرة تدل على عدم مبالاة كل من مراقب العمال و مشرف السلامة و مهندس الموقع أو قد تكون الشركة المنفذة لم تضع أحد يراقب أو يشرف على العمال.
ولكن بما أن موقع العمل في الشارع الرئيسي ألم يلاحظ أي مواطن خطورة هذا العمل وقام بالإتصال بالدوائر المعنية لتلافي وقوع كارثة.


----------



## Heroellazez (21 يونيو 2010)

طبعا الملام في المقام الاول هو المقاول او صاحب العمل الذي لم يوفر welfare facilities بالاضافه طبعا الى غياب الجهات الرقابيه الممثله في وزارة العمل التي يجب ان تقوم بزيارات لمواقع العمل للتقييم


----------



## the_chemist (22 يونيو 2010)

بس هما أكيد شدين الفرامل 
حالة من اللامبالاة ، بس اكيد مافيش معاهم مسئول سلامة كالعادة مش كل الشركات بيبقى موجود فيها مسئول سلامة


----------



## madona 111 (23 يونيو 2010)

اتركهم يشربوا الشاي وبعدين حاسب المسؤول عنهم


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (24 يونيو 2010)

أين مشرف السلامة. العمل أولا في الورشة و ليس في المكتب بعيدا عن العمال.


----------



## ابراهيم طيفور (9 يوليو 2010)

من وجهة نظرى الخاصه المسؤل الاول هو سائق المعدة كيف يقبل ان يتحمل المسؤليه بأن يضع الحفار فى هذا الوضع ومن بعده مراقب العمال


----------



## hazem elbaz (14 يوليو 2010)

أهو أى حتة ضله وخلاص


----------



## safety113 (10 أغسطس 2010)

فعلا هكذا يفكر بعض العمال احيانا
ولا يوجد تفكير من المشرف او الفورمان للاسف


----------



## elwanemged (14 أغسطس 2010)

*الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع القيم*​


----------



## kingtut20002001 (19 أغسطس 2010)

*مش غلطتهم*

بجد بجد مش غلطتهم 
دي غلطتنا احنا كلنا ... بنتريق عليهم و من غير ما نعمل اي تصرف اجابي 
المفروض نهتم برفع الوعي العام و بدل ما نقول غلطة مين ... خلينا نعلم الناس العلم اللي اتعلمناه ​


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (3 سبتمبر 2010)

هذا هو تفكير العامل ولا يستطيع ان يفكر افضل من هذا الشيء ولكن الملام هو المقاول لعدم تجهيزهم بموقع للأستراحه والثاني مهندس السلامه المهنيه اين هو الان؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابوهشوم (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مساكين الحر ماخذ عقولهم


----------



## safety113 (19 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## durmet (21 سبتمبر 2010)

تاتى الكوارث من مستصغر الاهمال


----------



## ام العلاء (21 سبتمبر 2010)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله الله يهديهم ويعينهم على اللي هم فيه


----------



## محمد ابوشمله (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الصورة قد تكون تعبيرية..ولكن لو كانت حقيقية فمن وجهة نظري كخبير للسلامة والصحة المهنية فانها تدل ان صاحب العمل لا يعرف موضوع ادارة السلامة والصحة المهنية والتدريب على امور السلامة والصحة المهنية هو جزء من التنظيم وهذا عنصر رئيسي من عناصر ادارة السلامة والصحة المهنية.فيجب ان يكون مدير السلامة والمهندس والمراقب وكذلك العمال مدربين على انجاز الاعمال بامان من خلال معرفتهم بمخاطر العمل


----------



## أبوبهاء (6 أكتوبر 2010)

حصل خير وانا شايف ان توعية العمال اهم من ايجاد المشرف عليهم


----------



## شريف 77 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جنوووووووووووووووووووووون


----------



## سعد العادلى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أباياسر (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مع احترامي لكل الآراء المسئول
الأول والأخير عن سلامة الفرد هو الفرد نفسه لأن أي عاقل عنده الحد الأدنى من الذكاء يستطيع التمييز بين ما يهلكه وبين ما ينجيه وإن افتقد العامل لهذا الحد الأدنى فلا يصلح للعمل في مثل هذه الأعمال الخطرة وإنما يصلح لجر العربات الكارو
عفوا لم أقرأ سوى التعليقات في الصفحة الأولى فقط


----------



## sayed00 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى ابا ياسر

مشكور على الرئ - لكن لو نزلت الى المواقع الانشائية سوف تجد ما هو افظع من ذلك هلا معنى ذلك انهم اغبياء لا لكن لابد ان نعرف ان لكل واحد مستوى معين للتفكير و دة حسب المعلومات و المستوى العلمى للشخص و الا حسب ما تقول انة لابد ان يدرك ما يهلكة لو كان الامر بهذه السهولة لكانت مواقع العمل بدون حوادث

لكن اقول لك ان العامل لابد ان يدرب على معرفة الخطر و كيف يتجنبة و الاهم ان يكون لدية البديل الامن

و الصورة ان العمال يحتمون من الشمس الحارقة تحت المعدة - اسأل مسؤلين الموقع هل وفرو لهم مكان يحميهم من الشمس و راحو تحت المعدة؟؟

الموضوع يحتاج الكثير لتغيير السلوك لدى الجميع الادارات قبل العمال

فقط لزم التنوية


----------



## elnwairy71 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اعتقد ان الصورة مفبركة وغير واقعيه ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## TSOLIDO (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ أولاً إن كانت الصورة حقيقية فإن الموضوع خطير جداً ، نتحدث عن حجم الخطر ثم ننتقل للتحليل ,
 الآلة تم تثبيتها في هذه الوضعية بواسطة القوة الهيدروليكية و من الطبيعي أنهم أوقفوا المحرك (للاستمتاع بالشاي) والألة مصممة للحفر لا لتعليق نفسها في الهواء وبالتالي فإن أبسط تسرب في الدارة الهيدروليكية قد يؤدي إلى سحقهم وربما بأسرع مما يتوقعون،
 نعود إلى البحث عن المسؤول فمجرد حدوث مثل هذا الأمر وإن لم يقع أي حادث فإنه يستدعي التحقيق، و التحقيق يكون من الأسفل الى الأعلى، لكن دعنا نبدأ من الأعلى الى الأسفل لأنه الأقرب إلى الواقع في غالب دولنا العريية.
 1) هل تتوفر الشركة على سياسة أمنية أو حتى كوادر للسلامة ، إن لم تتوفر على ذلك فالمسوولية مسؤولية الجهات الحكومية التي يجب عليها المراقبة المستمرة للشركات و تقييم تأهيلها ومنحها شهادات مواصفة بالمقاييس العالمية للسلامة ، مع الأخذ في الحسبان هذه التقييمات في منح المشاريع وإرساء العطاءات.
 2) إن توفرت السياسة الأمنية و الكوادر من مشرفين ومراقبين فيتحملون المسؤليىة كل حسب دوره، فمن غير المعقول أن يحدث هذا الأمر مع سياسة أمنية فعالة.
 3)  لا يعاقب العامل البسيط حسب درجة الخطأ فقط، بل يجب الأخذ في عين الاعتبار مدى ما تلقاه من توعية و تحسيس إذ يمكن أن تتراوح العقوبة في مثل حالتنا هذه من التوبيخ اللفظي إلى الفصل عن العمل ، لكن بقدر ما ينقص من عقوبته يزاد في عقوبة رؤسائه.
 أشكر الأخ safety113  على الصورة التي تعكس عمق ما قد تصل إليه بعض الشركات(وخاصة في قطاع الإنشاء) من استهتار بأرواح البسطاء


----------

